
JTNimoy Has Passed Away - teej
https://twitter.com/golan/status/1303830614748082177
======
teej
JTNimoy is a creative technologist who has been on the HN homepage multiple
times, especially for their work on Tron Legacy
[http://www.jtnimoy.net/item.php?handle=14881671-tron-
legacy](http://www.jtnimoy.net/item.php?handle=14881671-tron-legacy)

